# UK MP visit to Hurghada



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been told that a British MP is to visit El Gouna and Hurghada next week and deliver a seminar in each place. 
In Hurghada it will be on Wednesday 21st May at South Beach from 6pm to 9pm. 
All British expats are welcome to attend. 
Soft drinks will be provided. 
I understand there will be a Q&A session included. This is all the information I have today but I'll update the thread when I know more.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

On Wednesday 21st May at 6pm in South Beach Bar & Restaurant, HM Consul John Hamilton, Senior Consular Assistant Miss Liliane Naggar and Honorary Consul John Kenny would like to invite British residents to a meeting to discuss any consular issues or other concerns that you may have. 

It is also a good opportunity for the British community to meet and find out more about the support and services given by the British Embassy Cairo. 

Light refreshments will be provided.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

John Hamilton the British Consul from The embassy in Cairo will also be hosting a meet and greet event in El Gouna at Puddleduck Restaurant, for any of those Brits who are unable to make to Hurghada. The time for this will be confirmed later today but is expected to be between 2pm and 5pm on Wednesday 21st May.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information about El Gouna. I won't be able to attend as we are busy with Earth Week events and that day is a trip to the El Gouna Recycling Plant, Farm, Water Treatment Plant, and plant a tree at the Fish Farm!

If they would like to attend they are very welcome. Bus departs from the Shuttle Bus Station in Downtown El Gouna at 08.45am. They could leave the tour when they have to and get to Puddleduck for 2pm.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Gounie said:


> Thanks for the information about El Gouna. I won't be able to attend as we are busy with Earth Week events and that day is a trip to the El Gouna Recycling Plant, Farm, Water Treatment Plant, and plant a tree at the Fish Farm!
> 
> If they would like to attend they are very welcome. Bus departs from the Shuttle Bus Station in Downtown El Gouna at 08.45am. They could leave the tour when they have to and get to Puddleduck for 2pm.


I'd love to see the recycling plant etc but either at weekend or in school hols. Do you know if this is possible.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure it is. Mark Michell is the manager of the recycling plant. You can call him or email him to arrange a tour. Would be good to get a group together. There is also a lovely little shop where they make carvings out of all the wood, and rag rugs. So cheap too.

[email protected]
01227411132


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Gounie said:


> I'm sure it is. Mark Michell is the manager of the recycling plant. You can call him or email him to arrange a tour. Would be good to get a group together. There is also a lovely little shop where they make carvings out of all the wood, and rag rugs. So cheap too.
> 
> [email protected]
> 01227411132



Thanks, number saved.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

By all accounts the Consul and his buddies couldn't be bothered with issues yesterday. They only want an easy life with talks on visa applications while having a free holiday.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> By all accounts the Consul and his buddies couldn't be bothered with issues yesterday. They only want an easy life with talks on visa applications while having a free holiday.


Lol....nothing new there then is there


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah it was a bit of a let down, not sure what I was expecting but was a bit pointless really. Nice social event though as quite a few of us turned out, a chance to catch up with people I haven't seen for a while. 
What was discussed was that if we want to renew our passports it isn't going to happen here, and as I don't like the idea of not having a valid travel document when overseas I will be flying to UK to renew mine. 
A few people asked about British citizenship for children, spouses etc so maybe that was worthwhile for them.


----------

